# Air National Guard - Security Forces



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Are there any ANG Security Force members here? If so what can you tell me about it. I am considering joining specifically for this MOS. Any and all info would be appreciated (training, drills, deployments etc.). Thanks for any input.


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey john77, I was a Security Police Officer in the Air National Gaurd. However I satarted out as an Army MP, and then trasfered. That being said, I could not tell you much about the Air Force training, except what I heard. Allthough I can tell you that being an Air Force SP is a very cool job, and the Air Force is a great branch of the Military. If you want to get treated like a grunt then join the Marines or the Army like I did. If you want to eat good, and get nice clean sheets then join the Air Force for sure.

NARC


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

OH I almost forgot, monthly drills ussually consisted of two 8 hour days, and you can go home at night. If you join the Army, you are looking at a full weekend in the woods without a break. Also You may want to find out how the possible closing of Otis AFB will effect you getting the MOS you want though. Remember regardless of what your recruiter tells you they are going to have to find a home for the 150 or so SP's at Otis. Just something to consider.

NARC


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks NARC. Yeah the closing of the base may be an issue. I don't know if they actually have SF at other bases besides Westfield. With the base closing not happening for another year or few I am hoping that I can get in either at Otis or Westfield now and then deall with the closings when/if they occur.


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

john, I really would not worry that much about the base closing. The jets at Otis protect the entire East Coast. It is just a question you want to find out before you sign your life over to Uncle sam. Just find out where they would send you if the base closed. Good luck buddy.

NARC


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

well, i hope you like the desert!


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

EOD, is it pretty much an automatic deployment being in Security Forces?


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Accually if you are at Otis you might get deployed for Homeland Security, but that is probably it. The jets are here to protect the East Coast so they generally stay here, so the SP's do to. Now if you are an MP, you might as well get fitted for you desert gear as soon as you enlist.

NARC


----------



## redpara (Jun 7, 2004)

John 77,

Words of advice concerning the Air Force / Air Guard etc. I'm looking at the tail end of my year in Iraq. I have both MP's and SF who work for me, active and reserve component.

While I agree with the other writers that the AF is an overall outstanding gig (If I could do it over again)! If you are remotely worried about being deployed, do not sign up! Your chances are high that you'll go somewhere. Yes you could go someplace "cool" on Homeland Security or to the relatively safe area of Kuwiat etc. You could also end up here in Mosul, you'll have noticed it is not a quiet corner of Iraq.

Basically, look hard before jumping man!


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Good advise Redpara, Thanks for being there and making us proud brother. God bless and come home safe.

NARC


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I am not concerned about deploying, wherever it may be. That's not to say I want to be deployed to Mosul, but then again I don't think most people want to be deployed there. I have been thinking long and hard about this and I do believe it is something I really want to do, but I still have questions that I need to have answered. So I will be sitting down with my recruiter in the next week or so and hopefully get it all hashed out.

I appreciate everyones input and would encourage you all to keep it coming (good or bad).

Thanks again.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Another question for those of you that know. 

What is the difference between Security Forces and Security Forces-Combat Arms?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm going back a few years *ahem* but if I remember correctly the AF divided their security components into Air Base Ground Defenders and Law Enforcement. ABGD counted rivets on planes and screwed w/ maintenance personnel on the flight lines and LE were "cops". So your Security Forces-Combat Arms are the rivet counters and Security Forces are LE.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

The Combat Arms Training and Maintence (CATM) section of an Air Force Security Forces Squadron are firearms instructors and maintainers. The tendency for some people to call CATM "combat arms" confuses people who do not know much about what they do. So, in a nutshell they are a group of Air Force cops who went to an extra school to learn how to be firearms instructors and how to repair and maintain weapons. 

John77 - Being a Security Policeman in the Air National Guard is a good gig but, I need to warn you that while law enforcement is a big part of the Security Forces career field but, the Air National Guard Bases here in Massachusetts do not have much of a law enforcement mission so they concentrate mostly on base security. Example: On a military base most of your police work comes from situations in base housing, the club on base, shopliftings at the exchange, etc. At Otis the housing area, club, and exchange are managed by the Coast Guard which employs a rent-a-cop security company to "Police" their areas. This translates into a lack of law enforcement activity for the Otis SP's. It is even worse at Barnes ANGB in Westfield. They are a tenent at a small municipal airport, not much police work to be done there. Westover ARB does have a law enforcement misson, but by far the best law enforcement mission for Air Force SP's in Massachusetts is at Hanscom Air Force Base. Hanscom is an active duty base and about 30,000 people work at Hanscom, mostly civilians. Additionally, Hanscom has a housing area, exchange, club, etc. Hanscom is not the crime capitol of the Air Force by any means, but you will do more police work at Hanscom then at any other Air Force installation in Massachusetts. If you are interested in Hanscom you will need to see an Air Force Reserve recuiter. There is one in Braintree in the basement level of the south shore plaza. Tell hime you are interested in the IMA program and that you want to be a cop at Hanscom. He might try to talk you into Westover ARB but it's your choice. Also, the IMA program is a bit more selective so unless you are prior service military you may not be selected, in that case one of the other bases may be your only option and then you can transfer after a few years. Maybe sooner if Otis does end being selected for closure.

Deployments - Most deployments for AF reserve and Air National Guard cops are currently being filled by volunteers. Also the standard AF deployment is anywhere from 3-6 months. Not bad compared to the Army's one year or more deployments.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks militia_man, great information. Do you mind if I pick your brain a little more?

What is the average day/drill like for a SF at one of the "base security" installations? Is it just checking peoples ids at the gate or is there more to it? Is it patrol based or fixed positions? 

How about at Hanscom?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## redpara (Jun 7, 2004)

John 77. 

No offense ment at all by my earlier and best of luck to you! Now, try to join in MA or CT (RI's tuition assistance is a joke) if you go the ANG route, 100% tuition at state schools!!

In dealing with a recruiter, treat them as if your buying a car. Tell 'em what you want, it's a buyers market as the services are not making mission with new folks coming in. They can't get you everything but..... "shop around!"


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

redpara,

No worries, no offense taken. I agree it seems like the recruiters will tell you whatever you want to hear, but the one I am working with now seems to be OK. I have pretty much made up my mind to go ahead with it, but I still have a few more questions. 

I am 27, is that old, young or middle of the road for ANG? How about for SF specifically?


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

got out recently PM with any questions


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

SPINMASS I just PM'ed you. I don't think it went through though, because I forgot to put a subject. Let me know whether you got it or not so I don't double up.

Thanks


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

John77 - At 27 you will be one of the older guys in basic training and tech school but once you are back with your unit you will find a wide range of ages from fresh out of high school to people in their 50's. National Guard and reservists on average are older than the active duty force because the retention is much higher in the National Guard and reserve.

As for a typical drill day at Otis, all of the squadrons in the fighter wing drill on the same weekend. The SP's generally train in the basic fundamentals of the Security Forces career field. If no training is scheduled then you may end up working duty flight. This would be anything from riding on a base patrol, working the gate, response team member, or flightline security. A few of the duties are static posts but most of them are in a vehicle. Sometimes during a drill weekend when there is not much training scheduled there is a lot of down time and you may find yourself not doing anything at all but hanging out. 

Now about Hanscom. Hanscom is an active duty base and the SP's at Hanscom have only one mission at home station, law enforcement. You would not find yourself working the gates too much because a civilian contract company works the gates. Although as a new and low ranking troop if they did need to put an SP on the gate with a civilian then you would be the most likely to be put on the gate. Gates are not bad at all if you enjoy interacting with the public, not to mention you get to see all of the attractive women that pass through the gate. Most Hanscom cops on duty flight end up riding on a law enforcement patrol. Hanscom does not have a lot of crime compared to larger bases but incidents do happen. Hanscom also has a small correctional facility for short-term inmates and this is staffed on an as needed basis.

Bottom line, if you want to do 100% police work try to get a slot at Hanscom. If you don't mind pulling security duties then go with the Air National Guard at Otis or Barnes.


----------



## onetime (May 20, 2005)

John,

good luck with your endeavours! bottom line though, are you going to use this as a step into law enforcement? Or are you just looking for a cool hobby? As everyone has said thus far, definately go AF, much better quality of life! Good luck!


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

onetime,

My thoughts are to use this as a stepping stone into law enforcement. It is becoming more and more evident that without some sort of prior experience or military training, I have no shot of getting on to a local PD.

But to be honest with you I think it will be one hell of an experience too.


----------



## onetime (May 20, 2005)

john you are right regarding the military experience, however be careful as you will not get veterens preference just having served in the national guard. you will need to be activated for a period of 180 days or longer to receive that preference.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

John 77, I'm 33, prior service, going to be a SF at Otis, going there Monday with my recruiter to the unit for the first time. I'll let you know how it goes. I did took the civil service test on April 30th, trying to become a cop also.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

John 77, I'm 33, prior service, going to be a SF at Otis, going there Monday with my recruiter to the unit for the first time. I'll let you know how it goes. I did took the civil service test on April 30th, trying to become a cop also.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

John77 - One very good thing about being a Security Policeman in the AF reserve or National Guard is that you can always volunteer for an active duty tour. You could do your tour at your home station such as at Otis, Hanscom, or wherever you choose, or you could deploy overseas if you volunteer. Do 180 days on active duty and you will earn Massachusetts civil service veteran status, which will prove very helpful in getting on a PD. Plus, you will make some very good professional contacts and make some very good friends in the Air National Guard or AF reserve.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey guys, 
I was just reading up on this thread, and it has given me alot of info and some new ideas of what I might do in the near future. A question came to my mind and I wondered if someone could give me a rundown; what are the major differences between joining the AF Reserve for SF, or joining the ANG for SF?


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

ANG has 2 mission, Federal and State and Resersve just have Federal.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Dan H - NR gave you the down and dirty answer but to give you more detail they are very much alike, both are reserve components of the Air Force and both pretty much offer the same benefits. Each State and territory in the U.S. has an Army National Guard and an Air National Guard. The National Guard has two Commander in Chiefs, the governor of the state or territory and the President of the U.S. As a result the National Guard is subject to call-ups from the state government, example: protecting airports, water supplies, nuke power plants, riots, severe storms, etc. Like the reserves, the National Guard is also subject to federal call-ups such as a deployment to Iraq or wherever else they are needed.

As far as the Security Forces career field is concerned, I already answered what the difference is at great length in my previous posts.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you militia man, nice answer, i couldn't think that way LOL.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info, guys. Can you think of any other points that could help someone decide which would be a better route for them to choose? Is it true that in either if you volunteer for active duty that you can do it domestically?


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes it is true. You can volunteer for active duty at your home station or at another base if you like. You can volunteer for a few months or you could do it for a few years. If you get called for a job with a PD you just request to have your orders amended to the date you would like to get off of active duty. If you volunteer for an overseas deployment it would be much harder to get released from your orders until you return to the U.S. There is also another employment option called Active Guard/Reserve (AGR). These are full-time reservists and National Guardsman who sign on for a six year tour but they can also quit being a full-timer when they want and then they revert to being a traditional Guardsman or reservist.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm trying to do an AGR tour at Otis, so far i'm schedule to go to tech school on July 6th.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

You will have a great time in tech school and you will have an even better time in San Antonio at night and on the weekends.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Just the fact that i'm going tobe there for 3months, i have to call my cousing, she live in San Antonio, and couple of friend that i have there, i was station in TX from 91-93 when i was in the Army, i think tech school just went to 65 days and soon it will go to 81 days or something like that. What will i expect in tech school? i know they run a lot and push up too, anything else beside that and a lot of reading?


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow NR! Were you drinking when you wrote that?
They recently made the Security Forces Tech school 13 weeks long, rumor is eventually training will be 16 weeks long. The PT in tech school is not very hard at all. You will only PT about 3 times a week and the most you will run is about 3 or 4 miles. It is a gentleman's course, after all, we are talking about the Air Force.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="65504 said:


> NegroRotary";p="65486 said:
> 
> 
> > Just the fact that i'm going tobe there for 3months, i have to call my cousing, she live in San Antonio, and couple of friend that i have there, i was station in TX from 91-93 when i was in the Army, i think tech school just went to 65 days and soon it will go to 81 days or something like that. What will i expect in tech school? i know they run a lot and push up too, anything else beside that and a lot of reading?


 :L: That's f'ing beautiful.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Hahahahaha, I don't know what happened to me, I probably was sleepy, since I work the 3rd shift doing security. That's cool, I have been running and doing push up and stuff, I still have like a month before I go to Lackland. I'm going to call Otis today to see if I could put the package for AGR before I go to Tech School. I will keep you inform.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

I think there has to be an AGR slot available before you can apply for it. However, do make it known to the Security Forces leadership at Otis that you are interested in an AGR slot. Even if you don't get an AGR slot right away you can request to be placed on orders and wait for an AGR slot to open.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm going there on Friday, I think someone is retiring in Sept, but i'll be (hopefully) at the tech school till Oct. I want to make sure that they know this before i go to tech school. Thanks man, i could use all the info i can.


----------

